# D12 Autotunes failing



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm having problems with all D12 autotunes failing.

The receiver is in a corporate setup, so it changes channels between 6-10 times a day on a recurring schedule. Some items are Manual, some items are Autotunes from the Guide.

What is happening is all autotunes fail UNTIL you hit a button on the remote. As soon as you hit a button (for example, Menu) the receiver jumps to the LAST scheduled autotune. From that point forward it will stay on that channel until the next time you touch a button on the remote.

Has anyone ever seen anything like this?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

First thing to try is resetting the Receiver.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

RBR and Reset Everything done before posting. Didn't help


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Did you try "refreshing" the receiver via the website or interactive phone system?


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Yes and yes. It's apparently a known bug with interactive channels and auto tunes failing.


----------



## B.Parent1974 (Nov 19, 2011)

were you trying to auto tune off of a sports station ?


----------

